# preformed pond liners set up



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

HI,
My wife and I decided our garden layout needed a pond. I put my foot down firmly and said "no preformed pond liners". So... we are putting in a preformed pond liner. (I showed her!) What do I have to do to prep the area for this thing. I was going to fill in around it with sand but is there anything else I need?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Several years ago when I installed my first preformed pond liner I used lots of sand. It also took lots of patience. With new construction here it was removed and I'm not going to to use the preformed liner again - famous last words. The problem I had was getting the hole level and the right size to hold the liner, I kept having hollow spots under it. 
Good luck. It can be done, I've done three now, but the future ones here are not going to be preformed. More freedom of form and it can fit the area better - that's what I told my wife


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one for about 5 years, it was fun. I put down about 2 inches of sand, leveled it. Then as you start to back fill with sand, fill
it with water.l tried to keep the water and back fill about the same all the way to the top. If you live were it freezes do not empty
it in the winter. Or you will do it a over again. I had some 25 cent gold fish from the bait shop in there. The reason I took it out 
was algae and the dog drank out of it and got very sick.

Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After you get it installed and it's time for a pump and filter, ALSO instal a UV lamp algae killer. They work great and help keep the water clear.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://landscaping.about.com/cs/pon...ains_2.htm


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Like the rest of you my 1st pond was a preformed one, kidney shaped, had to dig the hole and back fill with sand & gravel - got it right but living here in Michigan the 18" depth wasn't deep enough for the winter freeze so i had to take my fish out and transport them to a friends pond for the winter. Getting them out of my pond wasn't much of a problem but getting them out of his in the spring was a major problem as his pond was dug out in irregular shapes giving the fish many nooks & cranny's to hide in. After 2 years of that i got rid of the preform & dug my own out.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I have two preformed ponds, one emptying into the other. I installed them much like Don did. They still look good after five years and best of all, they still hold water. 
Here in South Jersey the 18"depth supports fish all winter. I do use a pond heater.


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know how big of a pond you are planning but when you're ready, Google "skippy pond filter". Easy to make (I've done 3 so far). I use the blue roll of cooler pad stuff. Didn't add anything but water and while it takes about a month (depending on size) to clear up, it eventually gives you sparkling clear water due to organics. Best of all, nothing to change out or clean!

Take Care, 
Allen B.


----------

